# FCS Gathering 2006 Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Here is a link to the FCS video clip for their 2006 gathering.





 
enjoy!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2006)

Man that was an awesome display of talent.
Terry


----------



## MJS (Sep 21, 2006)

Great clip Brian! Thanks!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 21, 2006)

The Gathering was awesome.

Here is a clip of Tuhon Ray at a seminar that I hosted a couple of years ago.






For credit sake, The clip was produced by Eric Bullock.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 21, 2006)

Awesome.  Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Ern-Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm glad everyone liked the clip. It was my first time putting together a video clip like that. Took a little while to learn the editing part, but it was worth it.


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 3, 2006)

Ern-Dog said:


> I'm glad everyone liked the clip. It was my first time putting together a video clip like that. Took a little while to learn the editing part, but it was worth it.


Job well done!!!


----------

